

Ask HN: What vehicle is best for 3 infants that need car seats? - zimmern

Just had baby #3 and my compact is to small to hold 3 car seats.  Anybody have recommendations for a vehicle (make&#x2F;model) that works for 3 car seats, specifically what you like about it.  Also what to avoid and why.
======
clscott
My third was born a year ago and our other two were 3 and 18mo at the time.

I ended up buying a used Dodge Grand Caravan with captains seats in the middle
row. Any of the minvans will work. We did a lot of research into different
vehicles and car seats as my wife was opposed to the minivan.

Part of the appeal is that there is enough room to change a kids diaper on the
floor with all the doors closed (extremely useful for those winter road
trips). There is also enough room for an adult to comfortably sit in the back
if necessary.

If you look carefully you can find a lot of discussion on this exact topic.

HTH

~~~
Loginid
I second the Dodge Caravan suggestion, but would also suggest that you make
sure that you get the Stow-and-Go seats option.

My wife and I find it invaluable.

It also allows placing one child in the middle row and two in the back with
one middle seat stowed for when 1 adult is driving the kids around. This makes
it easy to pull over, get in the side door and deal with whatever crisis has
come up.

